# 44 Mag SWC ammo?



## AliBubba (Jul 17, 2014)

I am thinking of uses 240 gr semi wadcutter (SWC) ammo for hugs an deer in my Ruger SRH. What are the pros and cons? What is a good zero range for this type of ammo?


----------



## devin25gun (Jul 17, 2014)

I've always zeroed in at 50 yards and limit my shots to 100 yards or less with a super redhawk.. I've hunted with 300 grain cast loads and done really well with those also just have to shoot at closer ranges..Just shoot alot and know the drop and it will drop them well.. Punches a real nice hole thru them and I've never lost one yet ..I'm using a 2x power scope.. But with open sights I'm really good to out too 50 yards or so with the stock sights putting them all in a pie plate.  At 25 yards I can put them all in a baseball.. Really fun to carry as I use it as a backup carry gun for bow hunting during gun season if there just out of my comfortable range with a bow or for that occasional hog.. Plus it fits well in my pack. Good luck


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks devin25gun for your comments.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 20, 2014)

I have killed several deer with a .41 mag with a 210 gr hard cast SWC and it did a really good job. I suspect with the proper shot placement it would do well on hogs.
Without a scope I limit my self to 50 yards. With a scope or red dot I have made a one shot kill at a measured 106 yards but that is an exception.
Whatever distance you can keep all your shots in the kill area and consider the .44 magnum to be at leat effective to 100 yards, figure out what your max distance is and then go shoot it a bunch and have fun.


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. I ordered me 50 rounds of Lower Recoil 44 Mag BuffaloBore 255gr ammo... see how my SRH and I will do..


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 20, 2014)

Ga. Arms 240gr. JHP Deer Stoppers or Hornadys 225gr. LE FTX's is what I use in my Taurus 8 3/8 inch Revolver and my Marlin 1894!!!


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 21, 2014)

Thx Bam Bam,,, I plan to use my Ruger SRH 9.5" barrel for hogs. I had good success using Rem 240 JSPs on hogs and deer. Not quite sold on using JHPs on hogs?


----------



## Glock20SF (Sep 11, 2014)

*Three inches high at 50 yard for max PBR*



AliBubba said:


> I am thinking of uses 240 gr semi wadcutter (SWC) ammo for hugs an deer in my Ruger SRH. What are the pros and cons? What is a good zero range for this type of ammo?


Pros: excellent penetration.  Cons: not much shock on lung shots compared to JHPs.  Take out a shoulder along with lungs and plumbing over the heart and all should be well.
I zero for six inch point blank range.  Assuming a 1200 fps muzzle velocity, 3 inches high at 50 yards and you're good to 100 yards plus.  Near zero is 6 yards with iron sights 0.8 inches high, far zero 95 yards.  A 1.5 inch high scope requires an 11 yard zero.  The far zero is 98 yards.  I picked Speer JSP-SWC 4447 as my bullet, BC is .157.  Your accuracy may tell you as much as anything.  Start close and strive for one inch per 10 yards of practice range.  5 inches at 50 yards, move to 75 and keep them all on an 8 inch paper plate and so on.  Readjust your sights as you go if need be.


----------

